# Hotel in west of Ireland - Old Castle



## shipibo (9 Aug 2013)

A Chairde


     Friends over from Canada, want to stay in Hotel that was old castle in West coast ..... Any recommendations ?


----------



## shesells (9 Aug 2013)

Budget? Dromoland and Ashford Castles are the obvious two.


----------



## Palerider (9 Aug 2013)

Ballynahinch Castle in Connemara, all luxury or something different Belleek Castle Ballina.


----------



## shipibo (10 Aug 2013)

SheSells, Palerider,


     Go raibh maith agat, I very much appreciate your help. 

    Have,nt dealt with Irish Hotels, is it worth their while trying to look for a reduced price by ringing? ... or is that practice not done ....


----------



## ontour (10 Aug 2013)

Abbeyglen in Clifden.

It is definitely worth ringing and asking about special offers.  It is also worth looking at the hotel / last minute sites who may offer a lower rate.


----------



## shipibo (10 Aug 2013)

OnTour, Thanks for the edition to the list, much appreciated ... thanks for the advice also


----------



## cmalone (10 Aug 2013)

An option in County Kildare might be De Burgh Manor info@deburghmanor.com
http://www.deburghmanor.com

Local tourist offices in Laois/ Kildare/ Carlow could organise itinerary and activities


----------



## shesells (10 Aug 2013)

cmalone said:


> An option in County Kildare might be De Burgh Manor info@deburghmanor.com
> http://www.deburghmanor.com
> 
> Local tourist offices in Laois/ Kildare/ Carlow could organise itinerary and activities



Has Kildare moved to the West Coast?


----------



## cmalone (10 Aug 2013)

*Undiscovered gem in the Barrow Valley*

Perhaps guests can be tempted to my native county...


----------



## Nige (10 Aug 2013)

ontour said:


> Abbeyglen in Clifden.
> 
> It is definitely worth ringing and asking about special offers.  It is also worth looking at the hotel / last minute sites who may offer a lower rate.



Despite the name, Abbeyglen is NOT a castle and would be a disappointment to someone who wanted one.


----------



## delgirl (11 Aug 2013)

Nige said:


> Despite the name, Abbeyglen is NOT a castle and would be a disappointment to someone who wanted one.


Ditto Gregans *Castle* Hotel, also not a castle, but with excellent food.


----------



## Padraigb (11 Aug 2013)

Markree Castle in Co. Sligo has the advantage of being a genuine castle and is not wildly expensive: http://www.markreecastle.ie/


----------



## shipibo (16 Aug 2013)

Thanks for all the responses and advice on this, I appreciate it.


----------



## Guns N Roses (16 Aug 2013)

How about Kilronan Castle in North Roscommon?


----------

